# Tumbler Motor for Sale



## donalddarneille (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello all!

 I recently up graded my bottle tumbler with a variable speed reversable motor and want to send my old motor to a good home. I would be willing to make a trade plus shipping (I'm a sucker for strap sided flasks!), or will take the best offer made by this Friday. Pics to follow soon, need to make them small enough to work here. This is an excelent motor for someone just starting tumbling and building their own machine. If needed I can pre-wire the unit with 30 amp SOJ rated cable, a switch and a 110v male plug (for any one who is not comfortable doing their own wiring), but this will add time and materials to the cost. The original mounting plate will be included with the motor.

 Westinghouse AC Motor/Thermogaurd, thermaly protected 
 Fr: B48
 HP: 1/3
 RPM: 1725
 Hz: 60
 Volts: 115
 Amps: 5.9

 Please PM me with any questions. I'm willing to send this motor off to a good home very cheap and not looking to make a profit, so keep in mind when offering trades that shipping will be in the $25 range.

 Thanks for Looking, 
 Don D.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Mar 30, 2010)

No one is replying because we're all pouting about you getting a variable speed reversible motor...congratulations you lucky dawg!


 Barbara


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry don, but i'm with Barbara on this one................


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 30, 2010)

Understandable, I got real lucky and found my new  motor sitting unused in it's box and no plans for it's use in the near future while helping clean out a barn, and basicaly walked away with it for no more than a couple hours labor. I am hoping someone  will be able to pick this up and trade for something they have dug so as to not cost them anymore than my new motor did.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 30, 2010)

Another shot of the motor being offered, needs a good home..... soon!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Don!, I'll give ya that flask I have along with some other bottles for that motor; but my only concern would be the shipping on that. And I would prolly need to have it wired up. You interested?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 8, 2010)

nevermind, i missed the 25 dollar shipping part before.


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, let me know if you change your mind. The motor weighs 12 lbs unpackaged, will probably be close to 20 pounds by the time it is wired and packaged. I'll ship it to you for the cheapest rate you can find from 97213 to where ever you are, or if I like what you have to trade enough I'll cover the shipping for the motor, that flask you mentioned is a great start, send me an e-mail with pics of what else you are offering.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 8, 2010)

hmmm what type of bottles you interested in?


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm mostly collecting flasks at this time, but anything that catches my eye could be considered.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry I have been on the fence about this, but I dont want the motor anymore


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 9, 2010)

No problem, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 19, 2010)

BUMP.... Motor is still available, will be bringing it to sell at the OBCA show this June in Aurora, OR. Still willing to entertain trades before then.


----------

